# Chin Spoiler & Photo for Pontiac Performance?



## cpr (Aug 3, 2006)

Placed a Whiskey Tango Chin Spoiler before a Gto/G8 show at the local Pontiac dealer in eau-claire wi, Ken Vance Motors! Show was invite for the Local cars from the GMC/Buick/Pontiac, Rep! Like the design and So easy to bolt On! arty:Check them out at Whisky Tango Designs


----------



## deaner17 (Sep 3, 2008)

dang man that looks awesome! first one i've seen an a SAP front also... doesn't look to bad!


----------



## mfriend193 (Mar 26, 2009)

yeah man that looks nice... No joke


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes, it does look nice.
hey cpr, I'm just up the highway from you about a half hour. :cheers


----------

